# Java3D Rotation um einen Punkt (y-achse)



## c0s4n0str4 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen. 

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich dafpr eine Lösung.

Wie man überall so liest, um eine Rotation um einen Punkt zu realisieren muss man fogendes beachten:
1) Die Kamera in den Mittelpunkt stellen
2) Rotieren
3) Die Kamera wieder verschieben.

Ich mache genau das gleiche, ohne erfolg. Kann mir jemand sagen woran es liegt?

Hier der Code

```
targetTG = universum.getViewingPlatform().getViewPlatformTransform()
angleY += 0.1; // Der Winkel um den verschoeben werden muss
			translation.setTranslation(new Vector3d(0,0,-distance));
			rotationY.rotY(Math.toRadians(angleY));
			translation.mul(rotationY);
			translation1.setTranslation(new Vector3d(0,0,distance));
			translation.mul(translation1);
			this.targetTG.setTransform(translation);
```

DIstance ist am anfang auf 20.


----------



## Marco13 (29. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn ich befürchte, dass sich das jetzt wieder ewig hinzieht: Beschreibe, was "Erfolg" ist, und poste ein KSKB dazu.


----------



## c0s4n0str4 (29. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank.

Habe es schon erledigt . Trotzdem der Code hier 


```
angleY = (angleY+5)%360;
			translation.setTranslation(new Vector3d(0,0,0));
			rotationX.rotX(Math.toRadians(-angleX));
			translation.mul(rotationX);			
			rotationY.rotY(Math.toRadians(5));
			translation.mul(rotationY);			
			rotationX.rotX(Math.toRadians(angleX));
			translation.mul(rotationX);		
			translation1.setTranslation(new Vector3d(0,0,distance));
			translation.mul(translation1);			
			this.targetTG.setTransform(translation);
```


----------

